# steam feed water pumps?



## Cap'nBill (Dec 27, 2008)

Some time ago, I was referred to a German site which has quite a number of pics of several different versions of what I will refer to as simplex pumps. I've scoured the net looking for some drawings of such a more simplistic pump, but to no avail. I thought about printing all the pics to see if I could extract the data, but, of course, my color ink cartridge died, the internal porting, etc. being the real key. It seems as though only the German guys build these things! I looked at an ad for Stuart 'castings'....at $165 for 'unmachined', too rich for my budget? The small size of these little working 'Dampfspeisepumpe' are works of art. Bill


----------



## xo18thfa (Jan 2, 2008)

I found this drawing of a pump by Henry Greenly. 

http://1stclass.mylargescale.com/xo...20Pump.jpg


----------



## Cougar Rock Rail (Jan 2, 2008)

You must be referring to this site: 

http://www.buntbahn.de/modellbau/viewtopic.php?t=7545&postdays=0&postorder=asc&start=70 

Did you look into the Regner one I referred you to in that previous thread? How much is he asking? 

Keith


----------



## Cap'nBill (Dec 27, 2008)

Yea, Bob, that's a perfect drawing! I looked at the Regner catalog, but don't recall seeing a price, I think it just looked $$$$$$. There have been several on ebay of late, but the price is way out of my league. For $500, or so, you can get a duplex. I just want one to run for the fun of it.....and maybe, fill my donkey! I think with that drawing and the pics on the 'buntbahn.de' site, I can build one! I'll be ordering some brass stock. Thanks, guys! Bill


----------

